# Where is everyone? This forum has been increasingly deserted.



## Aspec818

This forum used to be bustling when the 3 came out but it seems not much users are active here anymore. Did everyone hop on to other boards?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

We just crossed 40,000 users! The activity levels would be hard to match the run up to Model 3 volume production with people waiting 2-3 years for the car and needing somewhere to go to get out the crazies while they wait


----------



## FRC

You have only posted 3 times in the past year. Perhaps your inactivity has rubbed off on the rest of us!


----------



## FogNoggin

True, I seldom visit this site anymore. Speaking for myself, I learned everything there is to know about Teslas and don't need to read much more. Perhaps I burned myself out?


----------



## lance.bailey

i took a 6 month sabatical a year ago, came back in jan/feb and immediately took another. been back for a couple of months and even in that short time I've noticed a downturn in posts.

it might be summer, it might be covid, it might be burn-out, it might be a transition of this site from a discussion forum to a resource forum - hence more people joining, but fewer new posts.

another interesting metric aside from member count would be postings per month/day/year to see if the numbers are moving down. A comparison to 12 and 24 months back would be interesting.

i find numbers and number trends interesting.


----------



## FRC

FogNoggin said:


> True, I seldom visit this site anymore. Speaking for myself, I learned everything there is to know about Teslas and don't need to read much more. Perhaps I burned myself out?


Thankfully, some of our more knowledgeable members(not me!) still hang around to impart their experiences on the newbies. Like anything, the novelty wears off and more pressing matters fill the void. Circle of life.


----------



## JWardell

FogNoggin said:


> I learned everything there is to know about Teslas


HAH! I have tried to absorb every tiny piece of knowledge about this car since the day I ordered it four years ago, and I still feel like I'm just scratching the surface! 
Even Teslas top engineer doesn't know everything there is to know.


----------



## IPv6Freely

I just haven't really had anything Tesla related to talk about.


----------



## FRC

IPv6Freely said:


> I just haven't really had anything Tesla related to talk about.


HEY ELON!! Time to make like Bonnie Raitt and..."Let's give 'em somethin' to talk about"!


----------



## slasher016

I think it's a result of people generally knowing what Tesla is about now and a dwindling number of problems. Posts increase when people have issues they want help with. It seems much more smooth sailing these days.


----------



## GDN

If you notice when new software comes out, the posts go up. So much more is known about Tesla these day than what we did 3 years ago and you can't leave the house without seeing a couple in most places, so it is becoming much more normal and the knowledge is widespread.

There is also a huge number of people that come and learn here buy don't identify themselves.


----------



## serpico007

Like most forums, they get active when people are shopping and learning. Then after a few months of ownership, life gets in the way.


----------



## bwilson4web

I can only report my activity:

"Owners Online" - my primary bookmark and first visited when I go online. The "Canadian Nice" moderators means there is an excellent signal-to-noise ratio. Technically skilled people come here and we share engineering chit-chat.
"PriusChat" - my previous forum from 2005, is where I find the "Ugly American" forums to discuss politics, technical off topics like COVID-19 and environment, and jokes. Sort of 'future Tesla owners of America' as we have a few who converted ... without being a**holes.
"InsideEV" - a good collection of news and a reasonably small forum (infested by non-Tesla owners.) It gives a wide area view while the forum members ... well "Ugly American" applies sometimes.
I also have bookmarks to other forums but only visit them if I have time to waste:

"Tesla Motors" - non-technical and excessively critical of those the mob disagrees with.
"ECO Modder" - a casual group interested home-brew car tuning. Useful but still hybrid and ICE oriented.
"Fred's TDI Club" - for me, a pity place as they were badly abused by VW. I occasionally drop in to share facts and data but <crickets>.
Selected YouTube channels, about a dozen, visited several times per day.
Bob Wilson


----------



## JWardell

bwilson4web said:


> The "Canadian Nice" moderators


:tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy:


----------



## pjfw8

Something bizarre may happen and the forum will pop again. I am really hoping for a big battery day. I hope it has not been overhyped.


----------



## bwilson4web

pjfw8 said:


> Something bizarre may happen and the forum will pop again. I am really hoping for a big battery day. I hope it has not been overhyped.


Also stockholder meeting where we often see new products.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Battery Day in 2 weeks, upcoming software re-write, and then Cyber Truck production will wake everyone up...


----------



## TrevP

I'll say this: COVID has killed my YouTube traffic and I think it has spilled over here as well. Here's my take: people use YouTube and the forum as a distraction while at work either during breaks or while working but since most of us are working from home there are other distractions taking up our time.

Model 3 was eagerly anticipated and the traffic here exploded during the run up but the next car people are waiting for is the Cybertruck. I expect to see a lot traffic again next year.


----------



## Derik

Yeah. I used to check forum traffic during simulation runs. Now during those runs my kid is running around, or I've become a 1st grade teacher. So downtime isn't easily accessible as it was. 
COVID sure seems to have gotten in the way of a lot of things.


----------



## JWardell

Just been thinking. While I love this forum and still check in several times most days, it has always missed general off topic how's your day going threads, which people really get a closer sense of community, and brings them back in more often even when there is no new exciting car news.
If we started one, would you all join in? Or is that not something you would want?
*And by that I mean, one giant thread, or maybe one for each region..but I would rather one for all the regulars across the forum


----------



## lance.bailey

i'm really not regular in any sense of the word ...

One of the things about this forum that I don't see from other forums is exactly what you describe - an off-topic forum, or multiples. Problem is that the moderators life will become a nightmare as these off topic forums are where a lot of the more "contentious" topics pop up: politics, religion, UPS batteries[1], world affairs.

I applaud your idea @JWardell, but I hope we don't get what we wish for 

[1] yes, in a forum I used to inhabit, there was a huge blow-up about UPS batteries and how to measure longevity and power supply. One person got banned.


----------



## JWardell

lance.bailey said:


> i'm really not regular in any sense of the word ...
> 
> One of the things about this forum that I don't see from other forums is exactly what you describe - an off-topic forum, or multiples. Problem is that the moderators life will become a nightmare as these off topic forums are where a lot of the more "contentious" topics pop up: politics, religion, UPS batteries[1], world affairs.
> 
> I applaud your idea @JWardell, but I hope we don't get what we wish for
> 
> [1] yes, in a forum I used to inhabit, there was a huge blow-up about UPS batteries and how to measure longevity and power supply. One person got banned.


M3OC, sorry, TOO is heavily moderated, and while I totally understand those that complain about that and think they should be able to speak freely, that moderation is what creates the difference between here and TMC etc. Threads are much more approachable. Things are just friendlier. You don't have to worry about drowning through ten pages of riff raff to find one productive post just because you left for 12 hours. That happens over there all the time. Most folks don't have the time or stress reserves for that. And there are other more private outlets for the other stuff. I really only use TMC for the local forums, which are much more active. Everything else is like drowning in the deep end IMO. It's why I always point people and discussions to TOO.

But it does miss out on some personal banter and I've started discussing with some mods and maybe we fix that soon. A community is so much better when you know each other better, in more than one context.


----------



## lance.bailey

I agree - I just think that the level of moderation will ramp up quite a bit in order to keep things civil as off-topic areas seem to be where the worst behavior can dwell. If the mods are willing to take this on, then awesome.


----------



## TrevP

JWardell said:


> M3OC, sorry, TOO is heavily moderated, and while I totally understand those that complain about that and think they should be able to speak freely, that moderation is what creates the difference between here and TMC etc. Threads are much more approachable. Things are just friendlier. You don't have to worry about drowning through ten pages of riff raff to find one productive post just because you left for 12 hours. That happens over there all the time. Most folks don't have the time or stress reserves for that. And there are other more private outlets for the other stuff. I really only use TMC for the local forums, which are much more active. Everything else is like drowning in the deep end IMO. It's why I always point people and discussions to TOO.
> 
> But it does miss out on some personal banter and I've started discussing with some mods and maybe we fix that soon. A community is so much better when you know each other better, in more than one context.


Are you talking about local groups sub forum? We can certainly do that if it helps retention


----------



## iChris93

JWardell said:


> Just been thinking. While I love this forum and still check in several times most days, it has always missed general off topic how's your day going threads, which people really get a closer sense of community, and brings them back in more often even when there is no new exciting car news.
> If we started one, would you all join in? Or is that not something you would want?
> *And by that I mean, one giant thread, or maybe one for each region..but I would rather one for all the regulars across the forum


One has been created for everyone across the forum! https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-too-coffee-talk-water-cooler-thread.16853/#post-292540


----------



## TrevP

You guys suggested groups, so I've added that capability! Opened up for all TOO supporting members. Let me know what categories you'd like to see as a starting point.

https://teslaownersonline.com/groups/


----------



## JWardell

TrevP said:


> You guys suggested groups, so I've added that capability! Opened up for all TOO supporting members. Let me know what categories you'd like to see as a starting point.
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/groups/


Groups makes sense for local forums. Groups dont make sense for a general hows your day going off-topic thread. I worry the separate section will be even less likely to be found


----------



## serpico007

Hmm, how about a Vancouver group?


----------



## lance.bailey

GVRD/lower mainland? sure, we have more around here than Priuii - and we have a lot of those


----------



## JWardell

Still don't understand how the groups work for off topic, it would be helpful for the mods to create example OT groups and them maybe we can jump in to participate.


----------



## FRC

JWardell said:


> Still don't understand how the groups work for off topic, it would be helpful for the mods to create example OT groups and them maybe we can jump in to participate.


Generally speaking, I'm not interested in joining any group that will have me as a member.


----------



## iChris93

JWardell said:


> Still don't understand how the groups work for off topic, it would be helpful for the mods to create example OT groups and them maybe we can jump in to participate.


I think we can try the thread here https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-too-coffee-talk-water-cooler-thread.16853/#post-292540


----------



## JWardell

iChris93 said:


> I think we can try the thread here https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-too-coffee-talk-water-cooler-thread.16853/#post-292540


OK then


----------

